# the new my-space



## ProSmelter (Aug 29, 2011)

figure its easier to build a nice new clean room in the garage than try and wall off a section in it!! I have a 38x50 garage and figured , why not put a lab in?? lab will be 10x12x8...heres my progress in a day!!! will keep posting pics as I get to work on it...or should I say WHEN I get to work on it!


----------



## butcher (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice how far from all that metal will you pipe the fume hood exhaust, these fume's eat metals like crazy.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2011)

ROFL.....that was my first thought too.


----------



## ProSmelter (Aug 29, 2011)

going straight up out the ceiling, well both of them, with PVC...planning on 2 fume hoods, will be a challenge..LOL, at least the 69 firebird isnt in there anymore!!!!!!!!! LOTS AND LOTS of ventilation planned here!


----------



## ProSmelter (Aug 30, 2011)

I was thinkin about what you guys said about the fumes...then I thought how it looked..I an building a complete room, no metal, so nothin in the garage is exposed to the fumes..LOL, and the ehaust pipes from the fume hoods will be 4 feet above the roof, just in case!! I thought of using cat converters inside the exhaust pipes for a lil more safety! heres a new pic...another day of work


----------



## seawolf (Aug 30, 2011)

Just a thought, I don't know if it would work but the plastic barrier they use on the outside of houses might work to block any fumes that might get into the room.
Mark


----------



## Geo (Aug 30, 2011)

you can add a scrubber by running the exhaust through a plastic 55 gallon drum laying on its side. cut a 4 inch hole in each end on opposite sides, one on the top of the top and one on the bottom of the bottom. insert a 4 inch pvc pipe in about halfway in the bottom hole. have 2 inch holes drilled in the pipe thats inserted in the drum, lets say a dozen. have the end inside the drum capped so the fumes will come out of the 2 inch holes. fill the drum almost full of large size limestone rock, as large as your hand. then put a piece of 4 inch pipe about 6 inches into the drum in the top hole and seal both pipes in the drum. now run your exhaust out of the building. any fumes will pass through the limestone rock which will neutralize the largest part if not all of the corrosive fumes.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 31, 2011)

Interesting Geo - have a drawing or picture by chance?

Thanks!


----------



## Geo (Aug 31, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> Interesting Geo - have a drawing or picture by chance?
> 
> Thanks!


ill try to draw something up today. im not very good at drawing with a computer but my 13 year old is a whiz at it. :lol: i have to wait for him to get home from school.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL!

Thanks - I am a visual learner for sure. That's why I bought
Lasersteve's videos. 8)


----------



## Geo (Aug 31, 2011)

i cant get it to upload the drawings. it says "The extension bmp is not allowed"


----------



## Palladium (Aug 31, 2011)

Try converting it to jpg.


----------



## Geo (Aug 31, 2011)

i took out the content because it was too blurry.


----------



## Geo (Aug 31, 2011)

sorry to repost but i just got this mess figured out and the quality is better.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Geo


----------



## Geo (Aug 31, 2011)

no problem.


----------

